# FINALLY..................



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

after trying many pellets i finally found one my p's like (wardleys large gros floating cichlid pellets) and they love them.i cant give them enough they go crazy for them


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

congrats







that just made your life easier!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thanks it does.but do you pre soak pellets or just toss them in.and how much is too much?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Congrats, I know how you're feeling; my reds just started eating pellets two weeks ago as well, and they absolutely go crazy over that stuff...

The ones I use are very small (TetraWaferMix for bottomdwellers - only about 5mm. in diameter), and my 6 reds easily eat 100 of them per feeding session. They'll probably eat even more still, but I don't want to overfeed them.
Just follow your gut feeling, and stop feeding when you think they had enough...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> and my 6 reds easily eat 100 of them per feeding session


i put in about 50 and they were gone in no time ill try a bigger amount next


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn you...damn you..hahaha..i can't get mine to eat or even touch it...did you do anything special??


----------



## chaos (Feb 12, 2003)

Mine ate some Large flake food this morning when I feed the other fish in the tank- caught me by suprise. The powerhead (rio 2100) puts out a nice steady current that brings food right to them.


----------



## chaos (Feb 12, 2003)

I just tryed those waffers too and they ate them- they also got a mouth full of sand- I hope that sand doesnt screw them up.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> thePACK Posted on May 25 2003, 01:39 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> damn you...damn you..hahaha..i can't get mine to eat or even touch it...did you do anything special??


nothing at all just threw in and turned off the lights and after a while heard water splashing.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

gotta love having a nice good varied diet, good job on that


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Death in # said:


> > thePACK Posted on May 25 2003, 01:39 PM
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > damn you...damn you..hahaha..i can't get mine to eat or even touch it...did you do anything special??
> 
> ...


 now they eat them all the time as soon as i put them in.its friggin awsome


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

It took my Spilos a while to take pellets. My old reds were alot easier to get them to take pellets. I just followed the routine that we use to introduce other foods. Be persistant. Dont give up.

Now I can set up an automatic feeder when I go on vacation. That was the main reason for getting my fish to take pellets.

~Dj


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

My single red devoured pellets the first time I tossed them in. I'm using O.S.I. sinking shrimp pellets. The container has a picture of a pleco on it I think. I enjoy watching my red eat them. He takes bites on one and spits it out, then he catches it b4 it hits the gravel. he does this like 5 or 6 times b4 he finally swallows one.

I haven't really had any problems introducing a new food to my red yet. He's on a alternating diet of those pellets, frozen brine shrimp, Tetra brand bloodworms (which are actually just mosquito larvae), Wordley brand krill, and tubifex worms. He accepted all of those foods the first time I dropped them in, with the exception of the tubifex worms. He ate them the 2nd time. My red also gets a few feeders every 2 weeks or so.

O ya, he eats my pleco's algae wafers too. The first time I dropped one in the tank he ate it right away. The 2nd time I decided to put it right beside the pleco. The pleco seemed kinda interested in it, until my red decided to go over and just snatch it away and devour it.


----------

